# "gaire" al País Valencià



## betulina

Hola!

Algunes vegades m'han dit que en valencià no es fa servir l'adverbi/adjectiu "gaire", que quan en els dialectes que sí que "el tenim" l'utilitzem, en valencià diuen "molt" o "massa". És a dir, una frase com "no vindrà molta gent", així sense context (tot és relatiu, és clar), seria incorrecta en el català central, per exemple, però correcta en valencià perquè no es fa servir "gaire".

Però he vist alguns cops que alguns dels nostres companys valencians sí que ho fan servir. Per exemple, en un altre thread en Samaruc va dir això (et pago els drets d'autor  ):



> Tot i que molt sovint alguns valencians no hi toquem gaire  , sí que toquem per telèfon i a la porta.


I ara no sé si en realitat sí que ho feu servir o si ho escriviu en determinats contextos i situacions i perquè teniu un alt coneixement de la llengua i de la resta de dialectes.

Gràcies! 

PD- He posat "valencià" al títol del thread perquè només faig referència a aquest dialecte. Si no he fet bé, canvieu-ho, moderadors!


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

"Gaire" no forma part de la parla col·loquial valenciana, diem "molt" o "massa", com bé comentes, però, òbviament, sí que existeix en la parla més formal i en el llenguatge escrit, que, tret de les formes verbals específiques de cada zona, és el mateix que a la resta del domini lingüístic (en aquests registres, una frase com "no vindrà molta gent" també seria incorrecta a València).

Per cert, i eixint-me'n un poc del tema però sabent que t'agraden les curiositats de la llengua, al sud del País la paraula "molt" substitueix en l'àmbit col·loquial la paraula "quant" i pots sentir frases com ara: "Molta  (-> quanta) gent vindrà?".

Ah, et prenc la paraula i ja et passe el número de compte corrent per allò dels drets d'autor 

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> Hola,
> 
> "Gaire" no forma part de la parla col·loquial valenciana, diem "molt" o "massa", com bé comentes, però, òbviament, sí que existeix en la parla més formal i en el llenguatge escrit, que, tret de les formes verbals específiques de cada zona, és el mateix que a la resta del domini lingüístic (en aquests registres, una frase com "no vindrà molta gent" també seria incorrecta a València).



Perfecte, gràcies, Samaruc, m'has aclarit molts dubtes!  Llavors m'ho van explicar malament. Ens ensenyaven l'ús normatiu de "gaire" i ens deien que en els dialectes valencians era una excepció i que si mai teníem un text valencià, del registre que fos, l'ús de "molt" i "massa" en lloc de "gaire" s'acceptava. Gràcies!



> Per cert, i eixint-me'n un poc del tema però sabent que t'agraden les curiositats de la llengua, al sud del País la paraula "molt" substitueix en l'àmbit col·loquial la paraula "quant" i pots sentir frases com ara: "Molta (-> quanta) gent vindrà?".



Ostres, això sí que no ho havia sentit mai!  I tant, m'encanten aquestes petites coses!! 



> Ah, et prenc la paraula i ja et passe el número de compte corrent per allò dels drets d'autor



hehehehe 

Salut, company!

Gràcies, Amp.!!


----------



## Samaruc

Ara em fas dubtar... No m'estranyaria que l'AVL hagués acceptat l'ús de "molt" en frases negatives i condicionals... La veritat és que no ho sé. Els llibres de text de valencià que recorde haver llegit són de l'època en què l'AVL (molt polititzada i amb presència inoperant i minoritària però cridanera de blavers ficats pel PP) no existia i era la universitat per mitjà de l'Institut Interuniversitari de Filologia Valenciana (quin nomenot, eh?) qui fixava "oficiosament" la norma.

Jo, per la meua part, és que veig la llengua com un tot, des d'una perspectiva valenciana, això sí, però quan algun altre dialecte ofereix una alternativa que m'agrada i que crec que enriqueix la llengua, la faig meua sense cap problema.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> Jo, per la meua part, és que veig la llengua com un tot, des d'una perspectiva valenciana, això sí, però quan algun altre dialecte ofereix una alternativa que m'agrada i que crec que enriqueix la llengua, la faig meua sense cap problema.


 
Meravellosa visió de la llengua...


----------



## Cecilio

Samaruc said:


> Per cert, i eixint-me'n un poc del tema però sabent que t'agraden les curiositats de la llengua, al sud del País la paraula "molt" substitueix en l'àmbit col·loquial la paraula "quant" i pots sentir frases com ara: "Molta  (-> quanta) gent vindrà?".
> /quote]
> 
> Hola, Samaruc. Sóc parlant del valencià meridional (Comarques Centrals) i mai havia sentit aquest tipus de frase. Deu ser un ús molt local, no?


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Cecilio,

Almenys en algunes poblacions de les Marines sí que és d'ús habitual (conec gent de Pego i de Benidorm i per a ells la paraula "quant" i variants són sempre "molt" i variants). Diria que també ho he sentit dir a l'Alcoià (a gent d'Alcoi diria que sí, a gent d'Ibi, Onil o Castalla potser també però ja dubte...). No sé segur si més avall es manté aquest ús o no, però em sona -només em sona, puc estar equivocat- que ho he sentit dir a gent d'Elx també (Baix Vinalopó).

No és una forma normativa, però tampoc no diria que és d'ús estrictament local ja que se sent en més d'una població.

Potser amb la introducció del valencià a les escoles i la consegüent normalització aquest ús estiga declinant, no ho sé, però en els meus temps d'universitat vaig fer colla amb gent de Pego i el "raret" quan parlava era jo, amb els meus passats simples i els meus "quants". 

Salut i bon pont!


----------



## Samaruc

Per cert, Betulina, tenia la seua part de raó la gent que et va dir allò de "molt" en frases negatives/condicionals/interrogatives en textos valencians. Mira què diu la Guia d'Usos Lingüístics de l'IIFV a la pàgina 132:
_
El quantitatiu gaire, que no s’usa en valencià col·loquial, és l’equivalent
de molt en contextos negatius (No hi ha gaire pa), dubitatius (No sé si
tenim gaire pa) i interrogatius (Tenim gaire pa?). En valencià és acceptable
l’ús de molt en tots els contextos sintàctics, però convé preservar la
distinció entre molt i gaire en els registres més formals.​_Per tant, no és cosa de l'AVL, l'IIFV ja n'acceptava l'ús encara que recomanava "gaire" en registres formals.

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Moltíssimes gràcies per la recerca, Samaruc! Em guardo el document per a futurs dubtes. 

Fins aviat!


----------



## Samaruc

Tot aprofitant que aquesta setmana he passat uns dies treballant a Elx, reprenc el fil per confirmar-vos que en aquesta ciutat també hi diuen "molt" per "quant".

Au!


----------



## ryba

L'IEC a la seva  Proposta per a un estàndard oral de la llengua catalana, II. Morfologia en diu que:

« És admissible en l’àmbit restringit (parlars valencians i alguerès) l’ús de_ molt_ en lloc de _gaire_: _no duen moltes taronges_, per _no duen gaires taronges_. »

Moltes gràcies, Samaruc, per l'enllaç a la guia de la IIFV!

Per cert, el meu professor de català (tarragoní amb ascendència lleidatana) sempre deia coses com « No tenim massa temps » enlloc de « No tenim gaire temps ».


----------



## Favara

Trobe que la substitució "molt = quant" és pròpia dels 2 dialectes més al sud, valencià meridional i alacantí. A la Marina ho fem sempre. I pel que fa a l'ús mencionat per qui ha obert el fil, ací solem emprar _massa_ o substituir-ho (incorrectament) per _gens de_.


----------

